# bottom paint for racing



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi folks, I need recommendations on which performance bottom to use this season. The choices are VC17m or baltoplate. I race on Lake Ontario (fresh water) and keep my boat at a dock in fairly clear water. Folks around here don''t seem to get allot of slime or growth. Most use VC17m but I am considering baltoplate because I want to do everything I can to beatem. What do you all say?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I think that there is very little performance difference between those two. The key to any performance difference is in the prep work; such as fairing the bottom and foils, providing smooth substrate, spray applying the paint, and wet and dry burnishing the final paint job. Get the best bottom you can, but the bigger gains will come with keeping the bottom scrubbed and with practice sailing your boat fast.

Jeff


----------

